# Big Oaks Haunted Hayride (2008 pics)



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are a few pics of myself, a few friends, and a few more of our haunt. Let me explain it a little more before I show the shots. The scare is a Haunted Hayride in Monticello, MN. It's held on a private campground, and money earned is divided up between The Boys and Girls Club of Saint Cloud, MN and the other half goes to park funds. It is a charity event. The past two years we've gotten over 700 riders through the two day event, usually held the weekend before Halloween. The ride goes through half of the campground, and groups are given sites/areas to work with and set up props.

My group, consisting of a few friends with imaginations...decided to take a section of the haunt called "The Narrows". The area is just wide enough for the tractor and trailer to fit through, but is about 50 yards long. The theme last year was a Prison, with PVC "cells" scattered along the 50 yards of road. They looked a little like this:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30265422&l=07675d6071&id=1280670077

Two of the cells had static props with no motion, just creepiness. The other two cells contained an actor, who would break out of the cell as the trailer was passing. Then continue to follow them until they exited our area. The other actors would hide behind tree's, stand in the open, or lay next to strobe lights...etc etc.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30265423&l=01a61d1906&id=1280670077

In the dead center of the trail, I had my wiper powered "Hanging Man" going (which decided to break the last night, both knee sockets decided to bust off, leaving him legless ) and he got some pretty intense scares. Here is a link to his test run.






Here I am in my getup. Mechanics coveralls, with a hammer. On my face I had liquid latex with oats to give it some texture. Then I applied red and black paint to give it some nasty color. I was a burn victim, and I looked pretty damn good too.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30265418&l=bc6bede9fa&id=1280670077
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30265419&l=18043fe6c4&id=1280670077
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30265420&l=8a621b4fb6&id=1280670077
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30265421&l=cebea2f90e&id=1280670077

Overall, plans for this year include getting more power to the trail, we were limited with one power source, and had to branch out in sections. It also required about 200ft of extension cords. I'm also building an embalming table and stockaids to add to our prison theme, and give it more death. I have an industrial sized fog machine that I'll be using to fog the area a bit.


----------

